# Spicing up oatmeal



## rfwu (Sep 17, 2006)

I like oatmeal and I have found that it is actually very versitile flavor wise.  There are just so many things you can do to it to make it taste different.

I like to cook porriage oatmeal and add honey, milk and any type of yogurt.  The yogurt varies by flavor and gives the oatmeal a tangy taste and a creamy consistency.  If I want to make it extra rich I would also add butter, salt, and some apple sauce.

What else can you do with oatmeal?


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 17, 2006)

_I love oatmeal, especially McCann's Irish oatmeal, in the box not the can.   I cook til creamy, then add a  little cream, brown sugar, salt, cinnamon and dried cherries or better yet, dried cranberries.   Wonderful flavor._


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 17, 2006)

Try maple syrup.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 17, 2006)

rfwu said:
			
		

> I like oatmeal and I have found that it is actually very versitile flavor wise. There are just so many things you can do to it to make it taste different.
> 
> I like to cook porriage oatmeal and add honey, milk and any type of yogurt. The yogurt varies by flavor and gives the oatmeal a tangy taste and a creamy consistency. If I want to make it extra rich I would also add butter, salt, and some apple sauce.
> 
> What else can you do with oatmeal?


 
There have been a number of topics on porridge or 'oatmeal'.  Have a look by using the search button at the top of the page.

As a Scot, the ONLY way to prepare traditional porridge is to use steel cut oats (not Scotts or Quaker) and to serve with a little salt and milk.  No sugar, no fruits...


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 17, 2006)

i like my porridge with brown sugar cinn, nutmeg... or maple syrup


----------



## auntieshelly (Sep 17, 2006)

You may want to try cooking your oatmeal in milk (I'm lactose intolerant so I use rice or soy milk).  As mentioned above, I, too, like dried or fresh fruit and a little honey, maple syrup or brown sugar on my oatmeal. A sprinkle of your favorite nuts is always tasty, too!!  
Here's a way to bring out the flavor of the oats.  Toast the dry oats in a pan for a few minutes before adding the water or milk.  
If you mix the oats and liquid together first  and then cook, the oatmeal turns out creamier then if you add it to the boiling liquid.  
My friend puts water and oatmeal in a small crock pot every night before she goes to bed.  The oatmeal cooks all night and is ready to eat in the morning!  
Hey, try some chewy oatmeal cookies with lots of dried fruit and nuts!!  Yum!!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 17, 2006)

I cook mine in milk and add pumpkin and pumpkin pie spice to it.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 17, 2006)

I love Oatmeal and sometimes I use crushed up bananas, strawberries and apple sauce.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 17, 2006)

i love oatmeal!  i like to put fruits, cinnamon, honey and a tablespoon of peanut butter! the pb makes it really creamy.


----------



## D_Blackwell (Sep 17, 2006)

> As a Scot, the ONLY way to prepare traditional porridge is to use steel cut oats


 I don't know anything about Scots and steel cut oats, but I'm ruined for rolled oats.  Steel cut oats are great.  They take a lot longer to cook - 30 minutes versus 5 - but they don't need much attention and are sooo much better.  A couple Tblspn of brown sugar for me, though the other suggestions I've seen here are good too.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 24, 2006)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> _I love oatmeal, especially McCann's Irish oatmeal, in the box not the can.   I cook til creamy, then add a  little cream, brown sugar, salt, cinnamon and dried cherries or better yet, dried cranberries.   Wonderful flavor._



I'm with you!  McCann's is the best oatmeal I've ever tasted.   I also don't care overmuch for the product in the can.  It's just a tad too chewy for my taste.
I always make the oatmeal with milk instead of water.  I add brown sugar and cinnamon to the milk before I add the oatmeal and a dash of salt.  I like to add toasted pecans sprinkled over the top before I serve.


----------



## phantomtigger (Feb 28, 2007)

auntieshelly said:
			
		

> My friend puts water and oatmeal in a small crock pot every night before she goes to bed. The oatmeal cooks all night and is ready to eat in the morning!


 
Any idea on how to do this?  Sounds like a nice alternative to cereal in the morning, and it is ready to eat before I go to work!


----------



## Ali (Mar 1, 2007)

I like raisins and walnuts in oatmeal. Bananas are good, too. I've never tried cranberries, but that sounds good.

~Ali


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2007)

phantomtigger said:
			
		

> Any idea on how to do this?  Sounds like a nice alternative to cereal in the morning, and it is ready to eat before I go to work!



Here's Alton Brown's recipe:
Recipes : Overnight Oatmeal : Food Network


----------



## mudbug (Mar 1, 2007)

Ali said:
			
		

> I like raisins and walnuts in oatmeal. Bananas are good, too. I've never tried cranberries, but that sounds good.
> 
> ~Ali



Ali:
first off, bienvenue to our board.  Cranberries are really good in oatmeal.  The dried ones plump up nicely whether you are cooking your oats on the stove or nuking a packet.


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 1, 2007)

For the health concious: splenda + cinnamon.


----------

